# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Βοηθεια για κατασκευη κλουβιου

## Kostas-X

Καταρχας καλησπερα, Κωστας ονομαζομαι και βρηκα το θαρρος να γραψω στο φορουμ αναζητωντας μια μικρη βοηθεια μετα απο ενα ατυχες συμβαν που ειχα χθες το βραδυ.
Για να το παρω απο την αρχη, δηλωνω παντελως ασχετος απο πουλια, πριν 1μιση μηνα περιπου εφεραν στην κοπελα μου δωρο ενα κλουβακι με 2 λουγαρακια μεσα, τα οποια ηταν ζευγαρι. Καθε πρωι μολις ξυπνουσαν τα εβγαζα στο μπαλκονι πανω στο τραπεζακι που εχουμε και μολις επεφτε ο ηλιος (εαν δεν ειχε πολυ κρυο, που στην προκειμενη τα βαζαμε μεσα νωριτερα), τα βαζαμε μεσα και καθοντουσαν μαζι μας. Εγω στην αρχη δεν τα πολυ ηθελα γιατι εχω ενα ντομπερμαν και ασχολουμαι περισσοτερο με σκυλια, τα πουλια μου ηταν αδιαφορα. (Περιττο να σας πω πως τα λατρεψα στην πορεια).
Στο θεμα μας, χθες το βραδυ μπηκα αργοπορημενα σπιτι κατα τις 10 η ωρα μετα την δουλεια και πηγα να τα βαλω μεσα. Κοιταω να δω την θηλυκια, πουθενα. Αναβω το φως και βλεπω μεσα ενα κομματι απτο φτερο της, πουπουλα απο δω και απο εκει πεταμενα και αιματα στο κλουβι. Πραγματικα σας μιλαω, τα εχασα, δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ολο το βραδυ και εψαχνα δεξια-αριστερα στα φορουμ (ελληνικα και ξενα) να δω τι μπορει να εγινε και πως μπορω να προστατευτω απο το να επαναληφθει.
Κατεληξα οτι ηταν ενα αρπακτικο (μαλλον σαινι, γιατι φενοταν οτι ηταν κολλημενο το θηλυκο πανω στα καγκελα πριν πεθανει γιατι ειχαν μεινει πουπουλα κολλημενα πανω σε μια μερια και αιματα) και οτι ο μονος τροπος να προστατευτει το κλουβι ειναι να μπει ενα πλεγμα γυρω απο αυτο.
Οσον αφορα κλουβι χειροποιητο, εψαχνα καποια τοπικ και καποιες φωτογραφειες οπως και βιντεο αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι το οποιο να μου δειχνει βημα-βημα τι να κανω ακριβως. Στα μισα καπου τους εχανα και μπερδευομουνα, ή ηταν κατι τυποι με ολοκληρο εργοστασιο στο υπογειο τους και πολυ εξελιγμενα εργαλεια που τα φτιαχνανε. Ψαχνω για κατι που να μπορει να το κανει ο καθενας αρκει να εχει λιγη ορεξη και μερακι.
Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω το κλουβι που μας εδωσε ο κυριος μαζι με τα πουλακια το οποιο εχει: Υψος: 30εκ. / Βαθος: 21εκ. / Μηκος: 38εκ.
Θελω να φτιαξω κατι που να ειναι: Υψος: 50εκ. / Βαθος: 42 ή 32 εκ; τι πιστευετε; / Μηκος: 58εκ.
Η σκεψη μου ειναι η εξης:
Να φτιαξω ενα κλουβι (υλικο; κουνελοσυρμα; ανοξειδωτο; γκαλβανιζε; ξυλινο;.) (βαση; τι βαζουμε συνηθως; απο τι υλικο; ποιες πρεπει να ειναι οι διαστασεις σε σχεση με το κλουβι;.) το οποιο θα ειναι το σπιτι ουσιαστικα των πουλιων, και μετα να φτιαξω ενα αλλο κλουβι το οποιο θα ειναι μια <<βαση>> (υλικο; αποσταση μεταξυ τετραγωνων για να μην χωρανε τα ποδια;.)η οποια θα εχει πλεγμα ετσι ωστε να μην χωρανε απο μεσα τα ποδια των αρπακτικων, και για τα κουνουπια μια στρωση σιτας απο μεσα. Αυτο σκεφτομαι να το τοποθετησω εξω στο μπαλκονι καρφωμενο ψηλα, να κρεμεται με ενα γατζακι, και να ανοιγει η προσοψη, ετσι ωστε να τοποθετω το κλουβι μεσα και να εχω τα πουλια τις ωρες που θελω εξω με ασφαλεια. Μολις φτανει η στιγμη να τα βαλω μεσα, θα ανοιγω την ενισχυμενη <<βαση>> και θα τα βαζω μεσα στο σπιτι με σκετο το κλουβι.
Θα εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα εαν μπορουσατε να μου απαντησετε, τα υλικα, εαν πιστευετε οτι ειναι σωστες οι διαστασεις, τι εργαλεια θα χρειαστω, και ισως ενα βιντεο, καποιες φωτογραφειες, ή εστω και γραπτως, εναν οδηγο για να μπορεσω να τα κανω βημα-βημα. Οσον αφορα το οικονομικο, δεν με πειραζει να δωσω και κατι παραπανω (εξαλλου το σκυλι μου εχει φαει τη μιση περιουσια, και πραγματικα το κοστος σκυλου μεταξυ 2 πουλιων δεν συκγρινεται).
Επισης, σημερα το ανοιξα γυρω στα 5 εκατοστα τη μπαλκονοπορτα και αφησα μπροστα το κλουβι του αρσενικου για να μπορει να βλεπει εξω και να παρει λιγο καθαρο αερα, παρατηρησα οτι εβγαζε εναν περιεργο ηχο, σαν ουρλιαχτο καπως, δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω, παντως φενοταν οτι δεν απολαμβανε το οτι βρισκοταν εκει. Τον πηρα παλι πισω κοντα μου και ηρεμησε. Υστερα του εφερα μια αλλη θυληκια.
Αλλη μια ερωτηση. Θα ανακαμψει συντομα ο αρσενικος απο το ψυχολογικο σοκ; Μπορω να τον βοηθησω καπως; Του εφερα μια αλλη θυληκια.. Θα κανει ποτε το δεσιμο που ειχε με την προηγουμενη; (Μιλαμε για βαρβατο ζευγαρι και πολλη αγαπη).
Οσον αφορα τη διατροφη; Πηγα στο πετσοπ που ψωνιζω για το σκυλο και ειπα οτι ειναι λουγαρα, και μου εδωσε καποια χυμα η οποια πρεπει να ειναι κατι σαν μιξη, εχει μεσα διαφορα αποτι βλεπω, με σκουροχρωμη βαση, και ολοκληρους ηλιοσπορους. Οσον αφορα λαχανικα; Πρεπει να δινω κατι; Καθε ποτε; Κατι ακουσα για αυγο αλλα δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες.. Χρειαζεται να βαλω στο κλουβι ξυστρα για το ραμφος; Βλεπω οτι ραμφιζει το πλαστικο <<κλαδακι>> που του εχω για να ανεβενει πανω ο αρσενικος.
Γενικοτερα, οτι μπορειτε να μου πειτε που θα βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα, εχω προθεση να μαθω και να προσφερω στα πουλακια οτι καλυτερο μπορω..
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερω.

----------


## stefos

Κωστα καλως ορισες στο φορουμ. Σίγουρα το πουλάκι έγινε θύμα αρπακτικου και ευτυχώς που γλύτωσε το δεύτερο !! Τώρα όσον αφορά τροφές και συμβουλές διαχείρησης στο λουγαρακι που απέμεινε, πρέπει να παρουσιαστει στο φόρουμ και να πάρει έγκριση απο την Ο.Δ οτι πρόκειται για εκτροφικο πουλάκι , (τα λουγαρακια ειναι ιθαγενη αγριοπουλια) δηλαδή δεν είναι αρπαγμενο απο την φύση. Αλλωστε είναι οι κανόνες του φόρουμ που αποδεχθηκες στην εγγραφή σου.  Στην συνέχεια για τα παντα το φορουμ ολόκληρο θα είναι στην διάθεση σου.!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κώστα καλωσόρισες. Κάνεις πάρα πολλές ερωτήσεις χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει από ότι φαίνεται καθόλου . Διάβασε πρώτα και ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις θα στο ξεκαθαρίσουμε .

----------


## jk21

Κωστα καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! θα ηθελα να μου πεις πριν περασουμε σε λεπτομερειες οσων ζητας ,αν τα πουλακια εχουν καποιο δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι τους και αν ναι να μας βγαλεις σχετικη φωτο να ειναι ορατο 

Αν θελεις μου λες και ποσο τα αγορασες .Εχει σημασια 


Στο φορουμ υπαρχουν ολες οι πληροφοριες που ρωτας και σιγουρα θα της βρεις και ας μην σε βοηθησουμε (τις εχει ορατες ακομα και σε μη μελη ) ομως θα εχεις καθε βοηθεια ,αν τα πουλακια εκπληρουν τους κανονες συμμετοχης στο φορουμ των ιθαγενων που σχετικος συνδεσμος τους Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών  υπηρχε στους κανονες που αποδεχθηκες κατα την εγγραφη 

με αυτο τον τροπο δεν αποκλειουμε την πληροφορηση ,στηριζουμε ομως την πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων 

Αυτο που σιγουρα πρεπει να κανεις μεχρι τοτε ,ειναι να αποκλισεις νεα επιθεση που σιγουρα θα γινει αν το πουλι μεινει εξω .Μεχρι την νεα κατασκευη ,το πουλι να ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και οταν θα υπαρξει νεα ,να ειναι τετοια ωστε εστω ιθαγενη εκτροφης να εχουν τη στοιχειωδη δυνατοτητα (αν ειναι εφικτο και το θελεις ) οπως και οι προγονοι τους να πετουν .Αυτο σημαινει χωρος τουλαχιστον 75 π

----------


## Kostas-X

Καλησπερα, ευχαριστω πολυ κατ'αρχην για τις απαντησεις και το χρονο σας.
Τα πουλακια δεν τα αγορασα, τα χαρισε στην κοπελα μου ενας κυριος ο οποιος εχει αρκετα και τα εκτρεφει. Εχουν ενα δαχτυλιδι ( το οποιο τωρα εμαθα το τι σημαινει, ευχαριστω ΚΑΙ για αυτο  :Happy:  )
Δυστυχως αυτην τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ανεβασω φωτο. Θα το προσπαθησω ομως συντομα.

----------

